# Gold?



## Wicht (Jul 1, 2013)

So last week, deciding I wanted some of the badges, I went ahead and dropped a few dollars via paypal on gold pieces. I got the notice from paypal that the transaction went through, but so far, no gold. Is the system not automated, or did something go wrong on my end?

I've waited a few days before asking, but it being a whole new week, I thought I would go ahead and ask.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2013)

Should be immediate. There's nothing showing on your user account, so something's gone wrong.  Could you forward me the PayPal receipt to morrus@hotmail.com and I'll track it down manually for you.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent


----------



## Wicht (Jul 4, 2013)

Any update on this?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry, Wicht - I hadn't gotten to it yet.  I'll take a look in the morning!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 5, 2013)

Fair enough.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 6, 2013)

While I am waiting, a quick question on badges and design submissions. If I wanted a Rite Publishing badge, is that something that I would have to have Steve Russel submit, or do I just ask for one to be made available?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 7, 2013)

I can't figure out why your GP isn't working. Everything's correct, as far as I can see. I may have to just give you the badge(s) you wanted manually.

For the latter - yeah, anyone can make them. Stick one in a thread and I'll see about adding it.


----------



## Wicht (Jul 7, 2013)

I was just going to start out with the Pathfinder badge (5 gp).


----------



## Morrus (Jul 8, 2013)

OK, you should now see that in your inventory waiting to be activated, [MENTION=221]Wicht[/MENTION]!


----------



## Wicht (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you


----------

